# help on rear axle please!



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I need to change my mufflers because the ones I have currently have been arranged by former owner and are not standard anymore; so I looked on Google to find a picture on which I can refer and I found this one;(picture n°1)
my big concern is that on my car, I have two arms (picture n°2) with red rubbers blocks which are not present in the picture from Google!!
however, I suppose these arms are essential to prevent the rear axle drive from falling!
so how it's possible???:surprise:


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Eric, the red bushings are in the upper control arms, which are required. The car with no upper control arms is not safe to operate..

This design has 4 arms two lower two upper, yours are correct,....just keep your bushings in good shape, your look like polyurethane on top.

Mufflers go around them no problem....whoever owns that car may have been repairing that problem when the photo was taken..


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Or they could be there and are black and hard to see at that angle...either way they are absolutely necessary for safe operation!


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I was asking the question because the tail pipes are really close from the upper arms, which mean I need to make sure which muffler I will order;
the one I have is 20" long and 11x7,5" oval; so my concern is the offset distance on a standard 4x9" oval ; since the OEM does not give this offset distance, it's hard to figure out which type of muffler; offset/offset or offset/center? mind is offset/center in 2,25" ID, but the distance may/will varies on a smaller oval body, and then I will not be properly aligned; 
it's really an issue for me since I'm located in France, I can hardly send back the mufflers to USA!
any tip will be welcome!!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

If you want factory correct mufflers call Eric @ Gardner Exhaust.

GTO Exhaust Systems - Gardner Exhaust Systems - Muscle Car Exhaust Sytems for GTO


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

thanks, I will;


----------

